# [Systeme complet] Remise au propre

## Poussin

Bonsoir,

C'est le printemps, les belles journées sont de retour, c'est le moment de faire un bon gros nettoyage.

J'ai un système amd64 qui commence à avoir vécu (ok probablement pas autant que les vôtres  :Wink: ), style 3 ans je dirais. Je voudrais faire un grand ménage sans pour autant repartir du disque d'installation.

Je commence à avoir des soucis par-ci par-là (la flash qui devient "non cliquable" dans firefox, ...). Existe-t-il une méthode qui va "racler" pas mal de chose, sans en perdre d'autre. C'est assez flou comme ça, mais par exemple, je voudrais ne pas perdre les installations de webapp des différents vhosts, ne pas trop casser les fichiers de configurations des services. D'un autre coté je voudrais faire le nettoyage dans les librairies. Il se pourrait que j'ai créé à la main des liens symboliques "en toute urgence" pour diverses librairies, et j'aimerais récupérer un truc le plus propre possible.

J'ai fait les habituels eix-sync; emerge -uavDN world; emerge --depclean; revdep-rebuild; Mais je pense que je ne suis pas encore dans l'état d'un système tout frais.

Si vous avez des idées/remarques/critiques/fantasmes, je vous écoute avec grande attention  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut,

tu peux éventuellement commencer par recompiler le system et le world

```

# emerge -eav system

# emerge -eav world

```

Mais avant ça 

```
# emerge elogviewer
```

tu peux alors après l'emerge du systeme et du world analyser l'ensemble des paquets et surtout les librairies à supprimer après les revdep-rebuild --library xxxx.

garde ensuite qu'une seule version de gcc.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml

pour les liens symboliques, ils vont devenir obsoletes à l'issue de tes mises à jour.

----------

## kwenspc

Avant de se lancer dans un emerge -e inutile dans un premier temps, il faut d'abord faire le tri de ses paquets.

C'est un travail long mais qui porte ses fruits: vas dans /var/db/pkg pour chaque catégorie présente (surtout celles qui concernent les trucs end-user) tu fait le tri. Par exemple je sais pas moi, tiens truc futile dans games-action: bzflag, hop je vires. 

Revérifies tes USE flag aussi, tant au niveau du /etc/make.conf qu'au niveau de /etc/portage/package.use. Il est probable que tu ais à un moment donné eu besoin d'un flag qui aujourd'hui s'avère inutile. Si un flag t'es utile sur une application et uniquement là utilises /etc/portage/package.use pour le mettre et pas /etc/make.conf (euse -i <use flag> c'est pas mal pour savoir à qui ça sert). Faut pas hésiter à mettre des commentaires pour soi dans les fichiers /etc/portage/package.* justement pour savoir dans 6 mois ou quelques années pourquoi ça a atterrit là.

Vérifies les services qui sont lancés aussi, sont ils tous indispensables? Vérifies la configuration de ceux que tu gardes.

Enfin: revois la config de ton home. Vire ~/.macromedia, ~/.adobe* etc ... 

Remettre à plat sa configuration gnome, kde ou autre a du bon parfois, virer tous ce qui est du cache etc...

On s'en rend pas compte mais c'est une sacrée poubelle le home dans les rep/fichiers cachés qui affectent l'utilisation de la machine.

Et à la fin à la rigueur un emerge -e, mais je trouve que c'est un peu overkill, surtout si tu es adepte du revdep-rebuilt régulier.

Sinon faire des trucs "à l'arrache" si tu le notes pas quelque part tu peux aller au devant des problèmes dans ce type de gros nettoyage. Habitues toi à noter certaines bidouilles.

----------

## Poussin

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est un travail long mais qui porte ses fruits: vas dans /var/db/pkg pour chaque catégorie présente (surtout celles qui concernent les trucs end-user) tu fait le tri. Par exemple je sais pas moi, tiens truc futile dans games-action: bzflag, hop je vires.

 

Pas plutot du côté de /var/lib/portage/world ? Supprimer les entrées "inutiles" du fichier et suivre par une --depclean?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   C'est un travail long mais qui porte ses fruits: vas dans /var/db/pkg pour chaque catégorie présente (surtout celles qui concernent les trucs end-user) tu fait le tri. Par exemple je sais pas moi, tiens truc futile dans games-action: bzflag, hop je vires. 
> 
> Pas plutot du côté de /var/lib/portage/world ? Supprimer les entrées "inutiles" du fichier et suivre par une --depclean?

 

Oui aussi en fait, le mieux c'est les deux. Il m'est arrivé maintes fois que le world ne recense plus des paquets que j'avais installés et que j'utilisais... et du coup ils n'étaient plus à jour.

----------

## Fenril

+1 pour le côté "poubelle" de home au bout d'un temps. Quand on désinstalle un programme bien souvent la config crée dans le home reste. Moi j'ai pensé à créer un nouvel user et éventuellement supprimer celui qu'on veut nettoyer, car les dossiers de config portent des noms pas très clairs parfois et les supprimer à la main peut être fastidieux.

----------

## Poussin

C'est sur qu'il doit rester de la config datant de 2004 dans mon home. 

En passant, un petit truc pas pratique que je note (et que bien d'autres avant moi ont noté), c'est que --depclean supprimer les toolschains de crossdev, c'est pas spécialement sympa. D'un autre coté, les avoir dans world n'est pas vraiment logique non plus mais bon. C'est pas genial ce système

----------

## Poussin

C'est la misère.

En fait, ma machine me servait de serveur à tout faire (routeur/fichiers/apache/mpd/...), mais depuis peu je m'en sers également beaucoup comme desktop. J'utilisais fluxbox mais j'ai voulu passé sous gnome -> je ne suis pas le seul à l'utiliser et niveau montage de disques amovible, facilité d'utilisation, c'est plus pratique pour le commun des mortels. 

Depuis (changement de profile vers gnome / emerge -av gnome / emerge -uavDN world / revdep-rebuild), 2 freezes en 2 jours. Je n'arrive pas à croire qu'il n'y a aucun rapport. ( il reboot rarement avant 3 mois d'uptime :p)

Quelqu'un à une idée d'où je pourrais matter pour trouver une erreur quelconque (le freeze, c'est le pire à ce niveau)?

----------

## Tom_

Pour faire du nettoyage, il existe un outil sympa : Portpeek! Il permet de supprimer les entrées obsolètes dans les fichiers présents dans /etc/portage/packages.*.  :Wink: 

Pour tes freezes, il faut commencer par regarder dans les logs.  :Wink:  Tu peux également essayer de te connecter à la machine en SSH quand elle freeze pour voir ce qu'il se passe dans les logs, voir le résultat de la commande dmesg ...

----------

## Poussin

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour tes freezes, il faut commencer par regarder dans les logs.  Tu peux également essayer de te connecter à la machine en SSH quand elle freeze pour voir ce qu'il se passe dans les logs, voir le résultat de la commande dmesg ...

 

C'est la première chose que j'ai essayé, mais le freeze à l'air total. Plus de serveur SSH, plus de routing, plus d'apache, (plus de ping: à vérifier), rien quoi :/

J'ai regarde dans les logs apres le reboot (/var/log/message) aucune erreur en vue

----------

## Poussin

Meme après passage à gnome 2.28, tjs le freeze après un temps relativement court (quelques heures tout au plus) alors que sous fluxbox, jamais de freeze :/

Je suis assez embêté

edit: ce coup-ci encore mieux... 20 minutes il a tenu, et encore...

----------

